# K.P Entry Test Result 2011(ETEA)



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.ayubmed.edu.pk/Admissions/2011/Med/et-11.pdf


----------



## zaibi1230 (Jun 8, 2011)

Test information are
Etea Entrance test forms will be available from 5th July, 2011
and the Application forms can be submitted from *7th* to *17th July, 2011.
*Forms for the etea medical entry test 2011 for admission in medical college of khyber pukhtunkhwa will be available for *Rs. 1200* at the following braches of Muslim Commercial Bank from *5th July, 2011*

MCB, Hayatabad Branch, PDA Commercial Complex, Hayatabad, Peshawar
MCB, Charsadda Road Branch, Peshawar
MCB, G.T Road Branch, Peshawar
MCB, Khyber Bazar Branch Shop No. 2 & 3 Haji Khan Building, Khyber Bazar Peshawar
MCB, Peshawar Cantt Branch, Saddar Road, Peshawar
MCB, University Town Branch 3-Pak Avenue Road University Town Peshawar
MCB, Kohat Road Branch Peshawar Haji Abad, Kohat Road, Peshawar
MCB, Warsak Road Branch, Peshawar
MCB, Dabgari Gate Branch, Peshawar
MCB, Main Branch, Jinnah Chowk, Abbottabad
MCB, Ayub Medical College Mansehra Road Branch, A.M.C, Abbottabad


----------



## amina khan (Nov 2, 2011)

heloo people.. is there anyone who iz preparing for etea 2012????


----------

